# Chinese Moon Cakes



## osucook (Sep 29, 2004)

Has anyone ever tried to make these?  I heard that they have like four eggs and contain more calories than a mcdonald's big mac.

Is this true???


----------



## chesterchippy (Sep 29, 2004)

I never heard of them, but I understand you are the 2,000th member to join. Claim a prize. And welcome.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

masteraznchefjr, you need to get over here quick!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## osucook (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the balloons!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2004)

You are very welcome!


----------



## Raine (Sep 30, 2004)

This recipe for Mooncakes comes from Shanghai. Originally made in moon cake
molds with imprints such as chrysanthemum pattern or other traditional Chinese
characters. They should be about three inches (seven centimeters) in diameter. 
Before baking - invent and draw your own "traditional patterns"!

      4 cups flour
      4 tbsp. brown sugar
      half tsp. salt
      4oz (11Og) margarine
      1 egg
      1 tsp. sesame oil

      For the filling:
      2 tbsp. peanuts
      2 tbsp. sesame seeds
      2 tbsp. walnuts or pine nuts
      2 tbsp. chestnuts, boiled until tender, or blanched almonds
      2 tbsp. sultanas or other dried fruit, chopped
      2 tbsp. chopped dried apricots
      4 tbsp. brown sugar
      2 tbsp.  Margarine
      2 tbsp. rice flour or poppy seeds


Preheat oven to 400F or 200C - Recipe makes about 15 cakes.  
Sift the flout, sugar and salt together.

Chop the margarine into pieces and rub into the flour until crumbs form.

Add enough hot water (about half a cup) to make a pastry dough.

Cover with a cloth.

Roast the peanuts in a hot pan for two minutes.

Add the sesame seeds, then put a lid on to stop them from jumping out of the pan. 
Roast for a further two minutes.

Put the peanuts and seeds in a food processor or blender and grind with the other nuts.

Add to the rest of the filling ingredients and mix together.

Roll out the pastry on a floured board.

Cut rounds with a pastry cutter to fill the mold - if you have one - or make little pie cases.

Rub the mold with margarine and spread pastry over the bottom and sides of the mold.

Put in a tablespoon of filling. Press down gently.

Wet the edges of the pastry and cover with another round to make a lid.

Seal together, and remove from the mold if you are using one.

Put all the cakes on a greased baking sheet.
Beat the eggs and sesame oil together and brush each cake with this mixture.

Bake about thirty minutes until the cakes are golden brown.


----------



## osucook (Oct 1, 2004)

Rainee

Thanks for the recipe; I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 2, 2004)

i attempted to make some they have pineapple filling. Hmmm i did make some pacific islander moon cakes - they the ones just shaped like balls and are white wiht like seaseme on top. Hhere's the regular moon cake you usally see check my post 

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?p=27716&highlight=#27716

change the flour to 1 part cake flour and 1 park all purpose flour - that was the problem and add a little less sugar . To make em just flatten em then put a ball of filling in the center then just squeesh the flat pastry along the ball until its a sphere with the filling in the center and the pastry on the outside . Then take a mold with w/e design and put the ball in the mold and press the ball in . Voila. if you want egg filled hmm.... yea basically do the same thing. 

i was thinking of trying this recipie :

2 part cake flour 
2 park all purpose flour
a little rice wine 
some butter 
1 1/2 part corn syrup maybe 1 1/4
like 1 g of baking powder 
6 g of water 

and then bake make sure to put one of those pans filled with hot water in the oven with the moon cake so it keeps it moist and not dry unlike the ones i made b4 lol. o yea when you finishs kneeding the dough let it sit for a couple hours then after you finish molding them beat some egg yellows and take a brush and brush the moon cakes with the egg yellow


----------

